# The Maid asks for a raise:



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

The Madam was very upset about this and asked: "Now Maria, why do you
want an increase?"

Maria: "Well Senora, there are three reasons why I want an increase. The
first is that I iron better than you."

Madam: "Who said you iron better than me?"

Maria: "The Senor said so."

Madam: "Oh."

Maria: "The second reason is that I am a better cook than you."

Madam: "Nonsense, who said you were a better cook than I?"

Maria: "The Senor did."

Madam: "Oh."

Maria: "My third reason is that I am a better lover than you."

Madam (very upset now): "Did the Senor say so as well?"

Maria: "No Senora, Juan the gardener did."


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

